# Looking for 50cal Stockists in Wales



## 50Cal Detailing

I am on the hunt for stockists of our 50cal detailing range in my native Wales. I am a Brecon boy and lived in Cardiff for 4 years before moving to Belfast to launch 50cal Detailing.

In my 22 years in Wales I have never come across a decent detailing products shop. Can anyone recommend one?










[email protected]

Thanks, Morgan Evans


----------



## littlejack

Don't think there is one. Might be a business idea for someone...


----------



## smegal

Demon tweeks used to have a limited detailing range


----------



## stu...

Bridgend motor factors has recently started stocking a bigger range of detailing products, might be worth seeing if they will give you some shelf space.


----------



## Ti22

Would be happy to have some in the shop.

We always have stocked detailing products, and are slowly increasing our stock. Of course we can get anything you want in...


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

Ti22 said:


> Would be happy to have some in the shop.
> 
> We always have stocked detailing products, and are slowly increasing our stock. Of course we can get anything you want in...


I'll send you some samples James :thumb:


----------



## Fountainz

UAS car care


----------



## Guest

Clb car care in Wrexham?


----------

